# I don't believe this!!!!!!



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I started another thread regarding Blossom after she began pulling fur and nesting leading me to suspect that she was having a phantom pregnancy. I got her from a rescue earlier in the year and they led me to believe that she had been spayed. Obviously I only had their word on this so when I took her to the vet today regarding her strange behavior I asked them to clip the fur away from her belly to see if she had a spay scar. Needless to say the vet couldn't find any conclusive evidence of a scar. This set major alarm bells ringing so I emailed the rescue earlier. I didn't want to accuse them outright of lying so I explained about Blossoms recent behavior and asked if they could provide me with an approximate date of when she was spayed as I was considering her having an exploratory op to see if any ovarian tissue had been left behind. I received an email tonight saying that they didn't neuter any of their females due to the op being high risk :eek6: :eek6: :eek6:

I'm livid as I clearly recall, as does the OH who was there as well, that the woman said Blossom had been spayed so we didn't need to worry about it (she said this as we were about to make out the cheque incidentally  ) I'm so pissed off! Thank God Zebby is neutered! I emailed them straight back not mincing any words this time and asked them to actually fund the op that they told me she had already bleeding had!!! Poor Blossom - we've spent all this time thinking that she was just plain evil whereas all along she's just been hormonal and in no control of her behavior 

Obviously i'll have to get her op done one way or the other as she can't carry on as she is. All the fur from her chest and belly has already been pulled  I'm terrified that being separated for the op might have an effect on Zebedee and Blossoms relationship though as despite a few tiffs over the last couple of days due to her being so hormonal they really do love one another  Do you think if I kept them in cages side by side whilst Blossom is recovering and kept swapping them over it might help to keep their bond???

I really just can't believe this! Admittedly my other girl, Roxy isn't spayed and I promised the lady I got her from that I wouldn't put her through the op as she didn't believe Roxy could take it. I intend to honour this promise as at 2 years of age Roxy is neither hormonal or territorial. She does have the ocasional hump of Hutch but he seems not to mind! Blossom on the other hand is very hutch territorial, vocal and generally grumpy - all things that could most likely have been fixed sooner had we known


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

What kind of rescue centre would lie to people like that?! And what kind of rescue doesn't promote neutering? I know you're a responsible owner but anyone else could have put their female in with a male and end up unindated!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

HoneyFern said:


> What kind of rescue centre would lie to people like that?! And what kind of rescue doesn't promote neutering? I know you're a responsible owner but anyone else could have put their female in with a male and end up unindated!


They did ask me if Zebs was neutered initially but then as we preparing to hand over the goods they said that Blossom had also been spayed so it was something we didn't need to worry about. I dare say they did this to try and boost the donation  I wouldn't have minded had she not been neutered as I would have quite happily got this done myself but obviously didn't as the frigging woman said she was spayed already!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Is the only reason for Roy not being spayed her age? If so I would still get her spayed, I know you want to honor your friend but unspayed she stands an incredibly high chance of getting cancer. My Daisy was spayed aged 4 with no ill effects on her health at all. In fact when Daisy was spayed they found she had cancer in her uterus and therefore the spay saved her life, if she hadn't been spayed she would be dead by now from the cancer. Its a very high risk and one I wouldn't tempt fate with.

As for Blossom I would be outraged at the rescue for lying like that. What if Zeb wasn't castrated? The rescue could have about 8 babies to find homes for rather than one rabbit. I wonder how many other people have been lied to in this way and been unlucky enough to have resulting babies.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Is the only reason for Roy not being spayed her age? If so I would still get her spayed, I know you want to honor your friend but unspayed she stands an incredibly high chance of getting cancer. My Daisy was spayed aged 4 with no ill effects on her health at all. In fact when Daisy was spayed they found she had cancer in her uterus and therefore the spay saved her life, if she hadn't been spayed she would be dead by now from the cancer. Its a very high risk and one I wouldn't tempt fate with.


Yes I know all this and in an ideal world Roxy would be spayed too. The thing is that she reacted badly when having a claw removed due to an abcess before I got her and the rescue lady thought she would lose her then.

I know about the increased risk of cancer but the way I look at it is that her and Hutch are so happy for the minute. My mum had Hutch since 2006 so as a wildie he's no spring chicken. However long they have together I just want them to be happy and I'd hate for one to die prematurely and leave the other behind.

Blossom is a different story though as she has suffered prematurely and adversely as a result of her not being spayed. She isn't happy so the risk of the op is out weighed by giving her a chance of a new life.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Blossom is booked in for Tuesday for her spay. I'm dreading it 

I've informed the rescue that they may like to fund the op considering that they said it had been carried out already. Apparently they are 'looking into the situation'

Bugger it, I'll send them the bill if they don't pay up


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

Baby British said:


> Blossom is booked in for Tuesday for her spay. I'm dreading it
> 
> I've informed the rescue that they may like to fund the op considering that they said it had been carried out already. Apparently they are 'looking into the situation'
> 
> Bugger it, I'll send them the bill if they don't pay up


You go girl :thumbup:

Honestly, that's disgraceful! Not only could she have got pregnant, as others have said and you know, they have a huge risk of getting cancer if not spayed when young. Poor Blossom!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw poor blossom!! Its one thing for the rescue not to spay them but to lie about it is even more shocking!

At least you now know why she's a grumpy bun, hopefully she'll be much friendlier once she's had her op and I'm sure if you kep them side by side and keep swapping them when its comes to re-bonding them it'll be ok. Hope it all goes well on Tuesday!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Which rescue is this?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

ellesmere rescue centre, pembs


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Baby British said:


> ellesmere rescue centre, pembs


Whilst the lie is unforgiveable, was the person who said it the MD of the rescue centre, or someone who thought so much of themselves and no longer works there?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

kathryn773 said:


> Whilst the lie is unforgiveable, was the person who said it the MD of the rescue centre, or someone who thought so much of themselves and no longer works there?


The rescue base was at this ladies house so I'm assuming ahe was atleast one of the MDs.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow this is down right lying! and had you been a run of the mill rabbit owner you couldve put an intact male with her and boooomb! grrrrrrr i hope you didnt pay a lot for her. 

I also know rescues that dont spay their girls unless they fight or their new owners specify because they cant provide them with round the clock after care, I do agree that this is a valid point, and they take in long term unwell rabbits and have 4 x the amount of rabbits the local RSPCA can take, but at the end of the days its wrong


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Fortunately I think I only paid about £10 for her. It was on a voluntary donation basis and there wasn't much free cash floating around at the time. As I recall the womans face dropped a little when I handed over the payment though she graciously excepted it (or so I thought at the time). I did feel a tad guilty after she said Blossom was spayed but strangely that guilt has evaporated now.

Incidentally I had to pay for all of Blossom's vaccinations as well. The woman said that she didn't vaccinate any of her rabbits as they weren't allowed to free range around the garden :confused1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would write her a letter letting her know what she is doing isnt helping anyone or any rabbit, and she should leave it to the professionals


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I would write her a letter letting her know what she is doing isnt helping anyone or any rabbit, and she should leave it to the professionals


TBH I'm just holding out on the fact that they will actually fund Blossom's op although I'm not overly optimistic as I haven't heard back from them as yet. As I said however they will be receiving a bill from my vet. It should speak volumes.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Blossom had her op today. She seems to be recovering slowly with short bursts of activity but she is yet to eat anything properly. I managed to get her to have a the tiniest of nibbles on a dandelion leaf earlier and she has done a couple of poo's so hopefully this is good sign.

I finally managed to get hold of the rescue tonight via phone after they stopped replying to my emails. The woman is refusing to pay anything towards the op saying that they are skint. She also maintains that we weren't told Blossom was spayed  I informed her that we most definitely were and as a result it cost us £82 in total for the consultation to discover she hadn't been neutered and then the actual op itself. The rescue's response? 'Well that's just the cost of being a pet owner' 

Incidentally Blossom's history (if there's any truth in it!) is that she came from [email protected] after she was moved to the adoption section when she started showing aggression to the other buns. Now the rescue kept Blossom in with other rabbits also so aside from the fact thay we were told she had been spayed surely common sense would lead to ensuring she was spayed before even thinking about putting her in with more rabbits!   

We really couldn't afford the £82 this month as the OH's employment future is still uncertain and we're having to watch every penny. I came off the phone and cried - how people can treat others like this let alone the animals they profess to care about is beyond me. I might not be able to afford to eat this month but I AM a good pet owner whereas that rescue woman is a cow and clearly doesn't have the animals best interests at heart.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so sorry this cow has caused you so much trouble.  name and shame in local paper is the only suggestion to relieve some of this


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I am so sorry this cow has caused you so much trouble.  name and shame in local paper is the only suggestion to relieve some of this


I could scream the name from the roof tops quite happily right now but at the end of the day it's just a case of her word against mine. I can't deal with the stress of it all and there's diddly squat chance of recovering any of the money for Blossom's op now. In the words of that bleeding woman 'oh well, she's been done now' 

What kind of a rescue doesn't neuter it's rabbits, vaccinate it rabbits and actively practice holding 'aggressive' rabbits by their ears????

It comes to something when you have to rescue rabbits from a rescue 

Incidentally the same rescue was mentioned on another forum to do with cats. The rescue had an ebay listing to raise funds and the picture featured a tiny kitten being bottled fed but being held incorrectly posing a real threat of the kitten drowning.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Can't believe they are a rescue and are being like this. You might think a pet shop or horrible breeder might act like that but a rescue should care about the animals after they have left. You could have dumped Blossom back on them once you found out how much it was going to cost-would have thought they'd be grateful you haven't and that she's got a loving home with loving parents and would offer at least a contribution towards her op!


----------

